# Merkel all'Udinese



## er piscio de gatto (18 Dicembre 2012)

E Floro Flores al Genoa,

Di Marzio


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Un affare per l'Udinese. Merkel secondo me è davvero bravo, ma nel Genoa in questo momento chiunque farebbe schifo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che all' udinese riesca a trovare spazio, anche perchè poi quando i prestiti iniziano a diventare frequenti stagione dopo stagione, non va mai bene per un giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Un affare per l'Udinese. Merkel secondo me è davvero bravo, ma nel Genoa in questo momento chiunque farebbe schifo.


Vero, vedi Constant, che con noi sembra tutt'altro giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

E' il posto giusto per lui che deve capire come si fa ad essere calciatore.


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque per il Genoa passare da Immobile (si parla di un ritorno a Pescara) a Floro Flores in attacco significherebbe fare un altro passo verso la B.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Dicembre 2012)

Posto perfetto per lui, spero si riprenda


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque per il Genoa passare da Immobile (si parla di un ritorno a Pescara) a Floro Flores in attacco significherebbe fare un altro passo verso la B.


Il titolare in quel ruolo credo sia Borriello.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Dicembre 2012)

sono d'accordo e il posto perfetto per lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2012)

bene, ora pure Immobile deve scappare da Genoa


----------



## Livestrong (18 Dicembre 2012)

Posto perfetto per fare la tribuna probabilmente


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Floro Flores è un giocatore sottovalutato, io lo vedo meglio dei vari Pazzini, Gilardino, Borriello e compagnia bella.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Se Merkel non concentra la testa sul calcio farà fatica a giocare ovunque.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se Merkel non concentra la testa sul calcio farà fatica a giocare ovunque.



strombarolo?


----------



## Ale (18 Dicembre 2012)

a udine puo' esplodere


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sembra che potrebbe andar via in prestito dall'Udinese.


Alla faccia della considerazione...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sembra che potrebbe andar via in prestito dall'Udinese.
> 
> 
> Alla faccia della considerazione...



uno scenario del genere puo essere sensato visto che siamo a stagione in corso e l'udinese ha gia fabrini e maicosuel in quel ruolo


----------



## Need4 (20 Dicembre 2012)

In prestito al Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> uno scenario del genere puo essere sensato visto che siamo a stagione in corso e l'udinese ha gia fabrini e maicosuel in quel ruolo



Potrebbe giocare mezz'ala.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2012)

giocherà nei 3 di centrocampo nel 3-5-2 di guidolin che probabilmente con lui si trasformerà in 3-4-1-2, in quel ruolo dietro le punte ricordo che guidolin ha fatto giocare molto spesso abdi


----------



## tamba84 (22 Dicembre 2012)

ma perchè lk'abbiam lasciato andare?


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ma perchè lk'abbiam lasciato andare?



Perchè non c'ha voglia di fare una cippa, dopo 2 mesi buoni al Genoa questo era arrivato, dove lo sa soltanto lui.


----------



## Francy (22 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque sia pare che vada al Granada, col Watford una sorta di società satellite dell'Udinese (ci sono stati anche Muriel, Floro Flores e altri nel corso degli anni), gli farà da accademia, potrà tornare poi a giugno e vedremo che cosa farà. Certo, da quel che prometteva agli esordi a Genova e con noi adesso si ritrova riserva fissa. Mah...


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque sia pare che vada al Granada, col Watford una sorta di società satellite dell'Udinese (ci sono stati anche Muriel, Floro Flores e altri nel corso degli anni), gli farà da accademia, potrà tornare poi a giugno e vedremo che cosa farà. Certo, da quel che prometteva agli esordi a Genova e con noi adesso si ritrova riserva fissa. Mah...



Cioè rendetevi conto che carriera del gambero (a 20 anni) ha fatto questo ragazzo. Da grande talento del Milan, due mesi ottimi a genova, possibile convocato per la nazionale tedesca, ritorno in rossonero poi boooom. Questo finisce addirittura al Granada. 

Non ci siamo persi NULLA.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè rendetevi conto che carriera del gambero (a 20 anni) ha fatto questo ragazzo. Da grande talento del Milan, due mesi ottimi a genova, possibile convocato per la nazionale tedesca, ritorno in rossonero poi boooom. Questo finisce addirittura al Granada.
> 
> Non ci siamo persi NULLA.


Lo abbiamo scambiato per El Sharaawy, a questo punto direi che abbiamo fatto più che bene


----------



## patriots88 (22 Dicembre 2012)

s'è involuto in maniera pazzesca


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me se restava poteva diventare un grande

peccato aver fatto affari col mafioso di Preziosi che ci ha fatto scegliere tra lui ed EL, sarebbe stato utile tenerseli tutti e due


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo scambiato per El Sharaawy, a questo punto direi che abbiamo fatto più che bene



Si e m'auguro che ora tutti abbiano capito che è stato LO SCAMBIO. No perchè c'era gente in estate che diceva che c'avevamo perso in questo cambio di maglia, cioè rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si e m'auguro che ora tutti abbiano capito che è stato LO SCAMBIO. No perchè c'era gente in estate che diceva che c'avevamo perso in questo cambio di maglia, cioè rendiamoci conto.


Mai detto che in questo scambio c'avessimo perso ma anch'io credevo che per un buonissimo giocatore(El Sharaawy)ne avevamo perso un altro altrettanto buono e invece...


----------



## tamba84 (23 Dicembre 2012)

per me ce ne pentiremo.


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per me ce ne pentiremo.



.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbè raga c'abbiam la squadra più tamarra d'italia, ci mancherebbe solo questo qui!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

solo il tempo ci dirà se abbiamo sbagliato o meno, per il momento no.


----------

